# Clear Blue Conception test = HCG Level



## michelleann

Hello Ladies,

I have read that the Clear Blue Conception Indicator tests work like this : 

1-2 Weeks = 25 - 200 HCG
2-3 Weeks = 200 - 2000 HCG
3+ weeks = 2000+

have any of you ladies had your Betas done and checked using s CB test??


----------



## MrsEngland

:nope: sorry can't help you there, they aren't the most accurate things though!


----------



## Lucyandbabies

I havent looked into that but I wouldnt 100% trust it since its just a home test


----------



## Jamandspoon

You have to remember that it takes longer for hcg to show in urine than it does in look, so the levels in your urine are always going to be a day or so behind on your blood test results. Having said that, no I have never found those tests to be accurate and they generally cause more worry than they are worth!!!


----------



## zowiey

I didn't, but I did have a massive stress when at 6 weeks it didn't do up to 3+ weeks, and I'm pg with twins, so I don't rate them at all!


----------



## MrsEngland

zowiey said:


> I didn't, but I did have a massive stress when at 6 weeks it didn't do up to 3+ weeks, and I'm pg with twins, so I don't rate them at all!

I've never got one to say 3+ either :shrug:


----------



## Jennabelle

Yes I checked my blood against clear blue indicator

The day before my 1st beta hcg clear blue read 3+
So the next day I did another and it read 2-3 massive panic went docs and when results back they were 1307

Did another clear blue next day 3+
Went for my 2nd beta next day again = 2137

No way do clear blue read correct

Hope this helps x


----------



## monkee12

I wouldn't trust them either really, they are not a reliable way of measuring hcg. X


----------



## SisterRose

No, no, no. Don't trust them! The amount of threads I've seen by women who're getting 1-2 or 2-3 when they think they should be getting a 3+ or women who've had a 3+ reading and then tested again to get a 2-3 is unreal. They're unreliable and cause so much worry!

I started doing the clearblue tests this pregnancy and got 1-2 then a week later 2-3 then a week later STILL 2-3 and I was 5weeks 5days at this point coming up to 6weeks. I completely freaked out because the leaflet said I should have had a 3+ at this stage of the pregnancy. I carried on doing them and didn't get a 3+ until I was over 6weeks pregnant and I had to hold my pee for six hours! Also I got a 2-3 that same morning, then held pee for six hours and got the 3+ straight away within seconds it appeared in the afternoon. When I went for a scan baby was measuring bang on my dates, so it wasnt possible I was just behind and that's why it took longer so according to babies growth on ultrasound I should have had the 3+ sooner than I did also.

I'd deff not test with clearblue digi in any other pregnancies.


----------



## missy1557

I know this is from years ago but I took a cb digi at 3+4 weeks pregnant and got 1-2 which lined up and my beta hcg reading for the day after that was 170.3
I did another one a week later (today) and I got 3+! I'm 4+4 weeks pregnant and my beta hcg for today was 1540.


----------



## missy1557

Just wanted to add my info for anybody googling for it :)


----------



## Lost7

michelleann said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I have read that the Clear Blue Conception Indicator tests work like this :
> 
> 1-2 Weeks = 25 - 200 HCG
> 2-3 Weeks = 200 - 2000 HCG
> 3+ weeks = 2000+
> 
> have any of you ladies had your Betas done and checked using s CB test??

That's not what I've heard (and seen). 

2-3 Weeks 153+
3+ 1,000+


----------



## blablamana

Lost7 said:


> michelleann said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I have read that the Clear Blue Conception Indicator tests work like this :
> 
> 1-2 Weeks = 25 - 200 HCG
> 2-3 Weeks = 200 - 2000 HCG
> 3+ weeks = 2000+
> 
> have any of you ladies had your Betas done and checked using s CB test??
> 
> That's not what I've heard (and seen).
> 
> 2-3 Weeks 153+
> 3+ 1,000+Click to expand...

Actually, the professional pamphlet reads: 
Threshold 1-2 = 10
Threshold 2-3 = 153
Threshold 3+ = 2753

Here is the link: https://uk.clearblue.com/sites/defa...s/Brochures/hcp_cb9_professional_brochure.pdf

It's on page 1 (but page 3 of the PDF)

However, I also read a research into the weeks estimator and there was a wide range of 44-97% correct in correspondence to HCG, so it really varies per test, per person. Therefore it is not unlikely some people get a 3+ when their HCG is much lower, it is not very accurate.


----------



## laura_2010

I had bloods as 2400 and 2-3 weeks in the morning x


----------



## The_Berry

michelleann said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I have read that the Clear Blue Conception Indicator tests work like this :
> 
> 1-2 Weeks = 25 - 200 HCG
> 2-3 Weeks = 200 - 2000 HCG
> 3+ weeks = 2000+
> 
> have any of you ladies had your Betas done and checked using s CB test??

I got my bloods done and my HCG was 20, and I was getting 1-2 weeks on ClearBlue. However, as others have said, I think there's a margin for error!


----------



## Unexpected212

Please don't trust these. They have put me through so much worry. With my second and third child they came up not pregnant when I was about 16dpo and had lots of positive tests. Then never progressed from 1-2 weeks. Yet both babies were fine. They cause so much stress IMO


----------



## Talia12

They put me through worry too as they weren't progressing as I expected for a while. I know that they're the only quantitative home test available but they are still not designed to tell you your hcg with any real accuracy, so by all means use them for a general idea but don't get too hung up on the numbers. It can cause unnecessary stress. The only thing I would say would be a real cause for concern would be the numbers going down.


----------

